# A question regarding walkouts…



## WinterRose (Jan 31, 2022)

As a closing TL, I’ve seen walkouts often. Not unusual but I am wondering… is there anyone in this forum I can  inquire  regarding this matter? Thank you.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 31, 2022)

we have happen at our store due to our new SD. Pushouts are unpaid merch by guests.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jan 31, 2022)

As in unpaid merchandise or team members?


----------



## NightHuntress (Jan 31, 2022)

It’s an issue for AP. You do the best you can to guest service them on the floor, and if they do a walk out then all you can do is make a note of the time and as best of a description as you possibly can and pass it on to AP if they are not there. Other than that you don’t do anything. Do not stop them and do not go out the door after them because you can potentially lose your job. If it happens often enough then AP needs to change their schedule so they are there when those are happening.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Feb 1, 2022)

targetuser said:


> It’s an issue for AP. You do the best you can to guest service them on the floor, and if they do a walk out then all you can do is make a note of the time and as best of a description as you possibly can and pass it on to AP if they are not there. Other than that you don’t do anything. Do not stop them and do not go out the door after them because you can potentially lose your job. If it happens often enough then AP needs to change their schedule so they are there when those are happening.


This is why I wish our carts had the theft deterrent locks on them that some chains are getting. AP would have a field day watching some of the thieves vault themselves over the cart when they try to run out of the store with unpaid merchandise.


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 1, 2022)

Beware also the perps could very well pull and gun and start shooting.  A Dyson ain't worth a bullet hole.


----------



## Fluttervale (Feb 1, 2022)

It’s just stuff, it’s not as valuable as your safety or mental health.

I personally will follow out to the “porch area” to try to get a license plate.


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 1, 2022)

I read that somewhere in Pennsylvania a group of thieves went into an Ulta Beauty Supply store and cleaned them out during the day.  Never heard of the store but apparently they stole "fragrances".  Is there a black market for perfume?


----------



## happygoth (Feb 1, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> I read that somewhere in Pennsylvania a group of thieves went into an Ulta Beauty Supply store and cleaned them out during the day.  Never heard of the store but apparently they stole "fragrances".  Is there a black market for perfume?


Perfume can be very expensive. Ulta is a cosmetics and beauty store. Target has partnered with Ulta and some of our stores have Ulta sections now.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 1, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> Beware also the perps could very well pull and gun and start shooting.  A Dyson ain't worth a bullet hole.


Especially in our state (Tx).
Dumb legislators just passed 'constitutional carry' so any asshat without a record can buy a gun without taking a gun safety/training course.
Then they were all surprised when stats shot up (pun intended).


----------



## can't touch this (Feb 1, 2022)

I once suggested to AP that he pop a box of paintballs into the breakroom freezer for later use in droppin motherfuckers during recoveries but he was less than enthusiastic about implementing such a practice, as most people who want to keep on making 30 bucks an hour tend to be (it was quite the buzzkill all the same). A further disappointment came when PMT balked when I asked him if he could spray paint the paintball gun a neon yellow or safety orange just to let the cops in on the joke, but he said we’d just have to agree to disagree on that one


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 1, 2022)

There are other shall issue , Vermont, New Hampshire, Pennsylvania.  Grab the walkout by the collar, spin the prick around and cold-cock him then slap a pair of Smith & Wessons on his wrist then cuff him to a shopping cart until the police arrive.


----------



## happygoth (Feb 1, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> There are other shall issue , Vermont, New Hampshire, Pennsylvania.  Grab the walkout by the collar, spin the prick around and cold-cock him then slap a pair of Smith & Wessons on his wrist then cuff him to a shopping cart until the police arrive.


At my old company, I once had a fellow AP associate put the sleeper hold on a shoplifter on the salesfloor. Ahh, the good old days...


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Feb 2, 2022)

can't touch this said:


> I once suggested to AP that he pop a box of paintballs into the breakroom freezer for later use in droppin motherfuckers during recoveries but he was less than enthusiastic about implementing such a practice, as most people who want to keep on making 30 bucks an hour tend to be (it was quite the buzzkill all the same). A further disappointment came when PMT balked when I asked him if he could spray paint the paintball gun a neon yellow or safety orange just to let the cops in on the joke, but he said we’d just have to agree to disagree on that one


Didn't they implement something kinda similar to this in Japan? Where they would mark someone's body with paint or dye to make them easier to track down.


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 2, 2022)

Drop 'em with bear spray, hog tie them then call the State Police.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 2, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> Drop 'em with bear spray, hog tie them then call the State Police.


File that under "Things I wish I could do to Karens".


----------

